# summer sausage fest



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

here are some pictures for your veiwing pleasure... of our summer sausage experiance

we are letting it sit for a couple days...smoking it on sunday
ill post finished pics then

Team Marsh Summer Sausage​*Ingredients*
5 lbs venison 
5 lbs pork
10 tablespoons mortons tender quick
16 jalapenos
5 teaspoons coarse ground pepper
3 teaspoons fine ground pepper
5 teaspoons mustard seed
5 teaspoons mustard powder
4 teaspoons garlic powder
2 teaspoons liquid smoke
1 pound high temp cheese "Rat Trap Cheese" 

_Venison meat infused with chopped onion_


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

more


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks great man.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks good! Next time use rubber gloves when mixing,.....keeps the frostbite down!:biggrin:

Dave


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

I didn't see any Corona in the ingredients list.....lol....looks great....be waiting for the finished pics.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Looks Great! Question....Do you have to use cure for the summer sausage? Always wanted to get a grinder and try my own but have not done it yet.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Bravo!!!Bravo!!! Thats going to be some fine eating!!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

yes you do...most summer sausage uses tenderquick (mortons)...but you could use curing salt too



Bukmstr said:


> Looks Great! Question....Do you have to use cure for the summer sausage? Always wanted to get a grinder and try my own but have not done it yet.


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

The only thing I could add would be to take the ends that you have tied and open them up kinda like a flower to keep you piece of string from sliding off and dumping your sausage! I have a buddy that got me started at making my own sausage and he had that happen to him so I thought I would pass it on! Looks Good! Time to SMOKE IT!

-NF


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Bukmstr said:


> Looks Great! Question....Do you have to use cure for the summer sausage? Always wanted to get a grinder and try my own but have not done it yet.


He didn't put it in his detailed list of ingredents....?


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

cajunasian said:


> I didn't see any Corona in the ingredients list.....lol....looks great....be waiting for the finished pics.


That Corona must be for lubrication purposes...


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

ok, heres the finished pics
turned out better than excpected


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Man, I would go on that like a Hobo on a ham sandwich. That looks really good.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Well done, that looks great.


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Well Done!! Looks great!!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Great job guy's. :cheers:




.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

yum...very nice.....me likes....


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

very nice ...why soak the casings


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

Looks amazing! Gotta few questions:

How long and at what temperature did you smoke it?
What kind of wood did you use?
What kind of smoker do you have (vertical)?

Thanks.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

to make them pliable, plus cause the package said to...



phil k said:


> very nice ...why soak the casings


we ranged from 160-190 for about 6 hours...internal of the sausage was about 165

we used oak and hickory

that smoker is a propane smoker...not sure of the model, its not mine...im sure the owner will chime in soon



DavidCorpusTX said:


> Looks amazing! Gotta few questions:
> 
> How long and at what temperature did you smoke it?
> What kind of wood did you use?
> ...


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Its a Char-broil vertical propane smoker


----------

